# Building a nuc colony / I need some direction in life



## little_john (Aug 4, 2014)

Sounds good to me - I'd say you've thought this through rather well ... 
LJ


----------



## fieldsofnaturalhoney (Feb 29, 2012)

Sounds like a good plan, but you will need to have your timing of removing the QE & adding the double screen on point, the longer you wait, the older the eggs & larvae become. Also make sure your dimensions on your nucs fit on top with no overhang, & of course your double screen will need a center to keep the nuc colonies separate.


----------

